# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Song Flashback trailer

## max2air

Aloha,

wei von euch zufllig jemand von welcher Band der Song in dem Trailer von Flashback ist? 
Hier der Trailer: http://www.continentseven.com/video7...php?moveid=363

Bitte hrts euch mal an, der treiler ist auch absolut sehenswert :Wink: 

Gru Mario

----------

